# www.moneysavers.ie New website with money saving tips, bargains etc.



## LDFerguson (25 May 2009)

[broken link removed]

This site was recently launched by a friends of mine, a Kilkenny businesswoman with many years' experience in banking and financial services.  Other than that, I've no commercial connection with it.

What do people think?


----------



## WaterSprite (25 May 2009)

*Re: New website with money saving tips, bargains etc.*

The top tips are good (nice to have them all in one place).  She suffers very much from the "grocer's apostrophe", which is guaranteed to drive me nuts.  

I'm not sure what it's trying to be though - it appears that financial services are at the core of the site, although there are *some* deals etc.  She'll need to populate those areas a bit better if she wants to be seen as a true "money saver" site, rather than merely a financial services site with some info on deals.  It'll be tough work keeping that updated often enough to be useful.

I'd be interested to see if she can out-Smashbox Smashbox on deals!  Your buddy should subscribe to her threads!


----------



## Smashbox (26 May 2009)

*Re: New website with money saving tips, bargains etc.*



WaterSprite said:


> I'd be interested to see if she can out-Smashbox Smashbox on deals! Your buddy should subscribe to her threads!


 
Ha not just me anymore, the forum is filling up with other posters too!

I find that site is quite hard to read LD, the text is quite blocky or something. Hope it works out for her


----------



## BRICKTOP (26 May 2009)

Good tips, have seen a lot of them before. She really needs to check spelling and grammer though.


----------



## irishlinks (26 May 2009)

*Re: New website with money saving tips, bargains etc.*



WaterSprite said:


> .  It'll be tough work keeping that updated often enough to be useful.



Some of the savings interest rates are already out of date.


----------



## Gervan (26 May 2009)

> She really needs to check spelling and *grammer* though


as do we all


----------



## BRICKTOP (26 May 2009)

Gervan said:


> as do we all


Glass houses, stones etc. Well spotted.


----------



## Slim (26 May 2009)

*Re: New website with money saving tips, bargains etc.*



WaterSprite said:


> I'd be interested to see if she can out-Smashbox Smashbox on deals!


 
I don't get that. Can you explain? Slim


----------



## LDFerguson (26 May 2009)

I presume it's a reference to this.


----------



## Smashbox (26 May 2009)

*Re: New website with money saving tips, bargains etc.*



Slim said:


> I don't get that. Can you explain? Slim


 
WaterSprite was making a joke, because I asked for the sales/bargains forum to be set up.


----------



## Caveat (26 May 2009)

*Re: New website with money saving tips, bargains etc.*



WaterSprite said:


> "grocer's apostrophe"


 
 Good one! I've never heard this term.

I think it's a good enough site generally Liam but as others have said, attention to detail on grammar/punctuation/layout etc would go a long way to making it more inviting.


----------



## Smashbox (26 May 2009)

Pictures too. Theres a lot of text and not many pictures.


----------



## TheBlock (26 May 2009)

What I don't like is that the links don't take you to the actual offers that are being advertised but rather to the general site, you then have to look for the offer yourself.


----------



## Welfarite (26 May 2009)

First impressions count:- Statements such as the one below do not instill confidence in this businesswoman's ability in financial and banking affairs:

'As a result of the recession, the downturn in the construction industry and the knock - on effect on all businesses, people are losing their jobs on a daily basis, are on a three day week or their income have reduced due to loss of overtime / wage cut etc.' or 'If you would like to improve your cooking skills this website which is free is a must.'


----------

